# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding kan symptomen reuma en artritis verzachten

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding kan symptomen reuma en artritis verzachten*

Maar liefst één op de vier landgenoten kampt met reuma of reumatoïde artritis. Reuma en artrose worden door de meesten als een ouderdomskwaal aanzien, maar dat is zeker niet zo, reuma en artritis slaan in alle leeftijdscategorieën toe. Zelfs jonge kinderen worden er door getroffen. Kan een aangepaste voeding de pijnlijke symptomen van reuma en reumatoïde artritis verzachten?

Reumatoïde artritis en artrose zijn de meest bekende en voorkomende vormen van reuma. Reuma is immers een verzamelnaam van meer dan tweehonderd reumatische aandoeningen, die je bewegingsapparaat, botten, spieren, gewrichten en pezen aantasten. Stijve en pijnlijke gewrichten en omliggende weefsels zijn de belangrijkste symptomen van dergelijke aandoeningen. De meerderheid van de vele remapatiënten worden daardoor ernstig beperkt in hun dagelijkse handelingen. De meeste oorzaken zijn niet bekend en evenmin te genezen. Er werden al wel verschillende therapieën ontwikkeld om de symptomen te verzachten en ook aangepaste geneesmiddelen kunnen verbetering brengen.

*Ontstekingsreuma*
Ondanks het feit dat er in totaal meer dan 200 soorten reuma bestaan, wordt de chronische vorm van reuma in drie categorieën ondergebracht:

• Reumatoïde artritis: dit is de meest voorkomende vormen van ontstekingsreuma. Hierbij is je natuurlijk afweersysteem ontregeld. Als gevolg daarvan ontstaan er ontstekingen in de aangetaste gewrichten. Deze veel voorkomende vorm van ontstekingsreuma komt opvallend meer voor bij vrouwen.
• Ziekte van Bechterew: deze vorm van ontstekingsreuma kenmerkt zich vooral door ontstekingen in de gewrichten van je wervelkolom en het bekken en kunnen zelfs leiden tot het vastgroeien van je ruggewervels. De ziekte van Bechterew komt dan weer vaker voor bij mannen dan bij vrouwen.
• Systeemziekten: naast de klassieke ontstekingen in de gewrichten, worden hier ook je organen aangetast.

*Slijtagereuma: artrose*
Artrose is een soort slijtagereuma. Deze ziekte ontstaat als gevolg van het verminderen van de kwaliteit van je kraakbeen. Dat gaat er op achteruit met ouder worden. Dit verouderingsproces kan eveneens aanleiding geven tot allerlei ontstekingen. Artritis komt vooral voor in je nek, je lage rug, heupen, knieën en handen.

*Reuma van de weke delen*
Weke delen reuma tast je weke delen zoals spieren, weefsels, pezen en aanhechtingsbanden aan. Slijmbeurs en peesontstekingen komen hier het meest voor. Fibromyalgie is een vorm van weke delen reuma die steeds meer voorkomt en meer en meer jongeren treft. Fibromyalgie tast vooral je spieren en je pezen aan.

*Voldoende lichaamsbeweging*
Patiënten die lijden aan deze vormen van reuma mogen letterlijk niet bij de pakken blijven zitten. Voldoende.../...

Lees verder...

----------

